# Uninstalling Charter Antivirus



## wowzer77 (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, well I'm new here on these forums. I came here because I usually have an abundance of problems and I never know who to turn to. Right now I'm facing a very difficult one. My Charter High Speed Antivirus software annoys the hell out of me. It has application control options that you can either set to "Allow and Log" or "Prompt"..the thing is, a few months ago I stopped getting prompted for a lot of stuff, and programs like Msn Messenger and Steam stopped working. It seems like the program has confused the terms "prompt" and "deny automatically". Anyways, I've decided to uninstall Charter Antivirus and install Nod32. I want to download the 30 day trial and am going to buy a year subscription if I like it. The problem is, I can't uninstall charter antivirus. I tried going to Add or Remove programs under control panel, and when I click "Change/Remove", a message pops up asking if I'm sure I want to uninstall the program. When I click "Yes", the window goes away and NOTHING happens. I tried going to my Program files and just deleting the Charter High Speed Security Suite folder, but it said access was denied. This doesnt make much sense to me as I am the admin on my computer. I'm the only profile period. I'm not sure whether this software comes from a disc, I didn't install it, so my problem might be that I don't have the disc in. Any help though would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Try booting to Safe Mode and uninstall from there. The folders/files should go easily after the uninstall.


----------



## wowzer77 (Feb 27, 2007)

thank you I'll try that


----------



## wowzer77 (Feb 27, 2007)

well, safe mode didn't help. I got there finally and tried uninstalling and I got the same problem. The program just refuses to go! I think I'm gonna try calling charter (which I dread), and see if they have the answer. If there is any other way of uninstalling a program (besides format C) then that would be a great help.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Have a look here

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314481/en-us


----------



## wowzer77 (Feb 27, 2007)

well, I'm going to try this I think, but the problem is, the page you provided said that the process applies to programs that are uninstalled but still showing up in the Add or Remove Programs window. The program is still 100% installed, as I can bring it up at any time and change my settings. It's still running. I tried disabling all the firewalls and such and then uninstalling, but that didn't work either. I'm thinking maybe it wont uninstall because it is constantly running (I've come to this assumption because when I tried to directly delete the folder in my Program Files, it said access was denied because the disk was not copywrite protected or the program was still in use, and there is no disk), the thing is, if that is the problem, and the program is constantly running, there is no sign of it and I'm clueless as to how to make it stop. There is no little symbol in the task bar to indicate it is running (there used to be). One thing I found a little suspicious was the fact that a program (I don't remember what it is called, but I'm pretty sure it has to do with F-secure/Charter) seems to be running constantly. The only way I know this is because sometimes, when I'm just sitting listening to music, it says that a program has encountered a problem and needs to close...a program I never knew was running. Well I went into my C drive and went into the WINDOWS folder, and I found what seems to be the uninstaller for this program (I knew by the icon), and when I double click it it says "Uninstall Failed, Invalid Settings"... Hmm I know most of this is probably of no help, but I'm trying my best to give all the info on my problem possible, just so maybe something I type will trigger some knowledge in someone. My computer is pretty much acting like I have a virus, and I'm almost positive my Antivirus program is responsible.


----------

